# Color Match for Rimmel Lasting Finish Foundation:  NC15-20 with Self-Tanner



## kleigh09 (May 29, 2009)

I'm hopeless when it comes to color matching foundation, particularly in drugstores.  Right now I'm using Rimmel's Lasting Finish Foundation in 100 Ivory and love it.  (I'm an NC15ish, maybe NC20.)  However, I've started using L'Oreal Sublime Bronze self-tanner and would like to go up a color notch.

MakeupAlley reviews say that 200 Soft Beige looks orange.  But few mention 101 Porcelain or 103 True Ivory.

Has anyone experimented with these shades?  What do you suggest?

Thanks so much


----------

